
eBooks@Adelaide has now officially closed - rahuldottech
https://www.adelaide.edu.au/library/news/list/2020/01/07/ebooksadelaide-has-now-officially-closed
======
padraic7a
I wonder why it closed. It does seem a shame.

------
aaron695
I believe they are famous from the incident when Amazon went through and
deleted 1984 from Kindles they had it online because of differing Copyright
laws in Australia.

------
ableal
Many thanks to the persons at U. Adelaide who shouldered this burden for over
twenty years.

It was gratefully appreciated.

------
teruakohatu
The collection is still available on the Internet Archive, for at least a
random sample of books I tried to access, even the Kindle downloads:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190203233001/https://ebooks.ad...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190203233001/https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/meta/collections)

It is a little sad that the University didn't offer up a torrent or host a zip
file of the full collection.

~~~
toomuchtodo
The Internet Archive can serve up the content via torrent natively. No need to
duplicate effort.

------
givepause
Such a small collection. It's incredible that no governments are stepping up
to preserve humanity's and their country's knowledge as a digital library.

/r/datahoarder is currently seeding 2.5 million books, if anyone is interested
in starting their own library. With a little SQL work you can have the world's
knowledge on a single 8TB.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/ed9byj/library...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/ed9byj/library_genesis_project_update_25_million_books/)

~~~
gamblor956
This is what the Library of Congress has been doing for at least a
decade...except that it also stores the _originals_ where possible. It is the
largest library in the world in terms of physical documents (over 167 million
physical documents) and one of the largest in terms of digital copies.

And not just of American works, but works from all around the globe.

------
dredmorbius
Very disappointing.

I'd only recently discovered this through the collection of Schopenhauer
essays offered on the site (see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21386663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21386663)).
Both the selection and presentation were excellent.

I'd also very much like to know the reason for the closure (and have inquired
via email).

~~~
sixhobbits
Same, the presentation was so good. I was going to use them in some examples
of good long form text sharing as it's such a strong contrast to the sh*t
medium etc throw on all their content

